# Feeding a Fresh Diet Sometimes used for Parrots?



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I've done some research on a good diet for Moody... Basically, "live" foods are better as Phil and I have discussed... But I thought this was pretty neat:

*Bold* are the foods I know are good for Moody...


1. Greens, chopped (*Swiss chard, mustard greens, fresh herbs, French sorrel, cilantro, parsley, kale, collard greens, carrot tops, endive, escarole….*)
2. Vegetables, chopped (*celery,* bell pepper, zucchini, crookneck squash, cucumber, *sprouts,* cauliflower, kohlrabi, *cabbage, shredded carrot, beets, green beans*, etc.)
3. Broccoli, either fresh or cooked lightly in microwave (5 minutes) and chopped.
4. Vitamin A vegetables lightly cooked and chopped (banana squash, yams, *carrots*, etc).
5. Raw, uncooked whole grain pasta
6. Cooked beans (soaked overnight, then cooked for 20 min). The 17 bean mixes are great for this, or you can use your own mixture. Soybeans, including the popular Soak 'n Cook mixes, must be cooked separately for not less than one hour. (Another way to protect against possible spoilage of the mix is to freeze cooked beans in individual packets, adding these to the mix after defrosting on the morning of serving, rather than including them in the layered mix when it is originally prepared.)
7. *Corn on the cob (sliced, then quartered), when in season*
8. *Apples, chopped.*
9. Citrus fruits, chopped (peel included)
10. Grapes, whole (seeds are fine)
11. *Frozen mixed vegetables*


Then, another meal every day is:

Yet again, *bold* is what I know to be good for Moody.

1 cup *quinoa* (a grain high in calcium and protein, that is found in health food stores)
2 cups water
2 cups grated yams (or other vegetable high in Vitamin A) -- *carrots*
fresh *corn kernels* cut from two cobs corn or 1 cup frozen corn
1 cup *grated green vegetables* (which ones would you suggest?)
½ cup grated nuts (Brazil, almonds, or walnuts)
½ cup un-hulled sesame seed (from the health food store)
½ cup canary seed


Which of those, that is not bold, are in fact SAFE for Moody?

Is there anything I should add?

Basically, geese are herbivores... Every once in a while they'll get a bug or two but meat is not necessarily good. They are first and foremost grazing birds. So, grasses, grains, leafy greens, are all important... Now apparently seeds are great as well because they eat seeds in the wild. I'm going to buy an organic mix of seeds and sprout them myself, using a method used by a great parrot breeder I know...

Here's her page on it: Sprouting Seeds

Here it's still winter... Moody won't be able to get to our grass until at least April I'm guessing. I may grow some grass myself, probably using oat seeds... BUT I'm not sure where to get those. I'll look around and see nonetheless.


What is everyone's opinion? Any people who know about geese? Phil, your feedback would be great.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know about the foods, but I just have to ask, when do you find time to do anything other than care for Moody? Moody is truly the luckiest goose I've ever known to have someone like you. I think you're amazing.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Good point!  Birds are my passion, to be quite honest. There's nothing I enjoy better than researching their care, caring for them, looking at them, hugging them, feeding them... Honestly, I have millions of windows open on my computer. One for a Canadian company that's selling probiotics for birds, the best on the market from what I've heard, and I'm thinking about how beneficial that would be for Moody, and any baby bird I may raise in the future... Then there are a million on parrot care, feeding and behavior... Not only do I love parrots, but the information sure helps with Moody.

Of course I keep a window of Pigeon-Talk open all the time... I have articles upon articles of how to feed, how to handle and how to care for birds of many types... And videos of them too! Nothing I like doing more than hearing a large cockatoo scream its head off or a baby macaw squeak, or a goose chattering away as it eats its corn on the cob. Okay... So, maybe I need to take school in avian medicine and ornithology right away. Birds are my favorite people! Family, friends and bird lovers come in second...  

I could not live without birds... Nope.
Moody might be sent off to a home with a good waterfowl rehabber, but I would never do it because I'm not willing to deal with her and stick with her through it. Our climate doesn't permit a lot of sunlight and grass for her... And she's a goose! Her happiness is my first priority.


And as for your question... When I'm not taking care of Moody, I'm either sleeping... Or reading about how to take care of her!

Update: Woo... It may be late at night, but that doesn't mean my work is done.
I just finished chopping up a variety of vegetables and a few fruits for Moody. Also cooked up a 7 grain organic cereal, dethawed her favourite veggie mix (I've even gotten her to like carrots and beans! Yaay!) and rinsed some seeds that I plan to sprout for her.

 Do I do to much?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I got one of those pads of wheat grass from Jamba juice after they were done cutting the sprouts off. There was alot left and I saw it heading to the garbage. So they gave it to me and my hens feasted on the bright green grass! Spoiled hens, getting Jamba juice. lol


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Why does anyone want to feed a pigeon like a Parrot, :eek I would get a Parrot if I wanted to feed that way.Feed your pigeons good grain,grit, and some fresh veggies,and sprouted seeds. ..GEORGE


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL George.  This is a goose, not a parrot! My pigeons eat good grains, 
grit and some fresh veggies. Never tried sprouted seeds but I guess I should. 

Moody goose is a problem goose that I'm caring for. I hatched and raised her but she is pretty vicious 
sometimes and has a lot of problems... Most likely all genetic. After I bought grit her food is not coming out 
undigested but... if she drinks water, it's immediately extremely wet and gross. Sigh. ​


----------

